# Help - Tajima 6 Head Knives not moving



## propst (May 21, 2014)

I was getting a 3A6 Error. I adjusted all the knives and turned the machine off and back on. Now when I trim none of the knives move to trim. What could I have done? I am sure it is a simple fix but I am not familiar with this problem. Can anyone help?


----------



## 539162 (Jun 12, 2015)

Sent you a pm. I just fixed one of these that had the same issue 2 weeks ago. Check your private messages


----------



## Mizzou93 (Sep 5, 2015)

This is very easy fix. I have same machines. Go behind machine and look under the table. You will see a long flat bar that runs the length of back of machine that has a bar going into each head. Move the bar all the way to the right until you see a small red led light come on. Once it goes all the way to the right move it SLIGHTLY back left only about 1/16th of an inch. There is a knob that needs to sit in a cam that accuates the knives. If the bar won't move right then you have a birds nest on one head. Clear the birds nest then move the bar. If you find that the knives still aren't accuating even after moving it to the right and the red light is on then the knob isn't being picked up by the cam. I've found that if I move it back left SLIGHTLY it will properly align it.


----------

